# Ajuda, necessito do programa para watson w-2001



## Gonzaylo (13 Mar 2012 às 17:05)

http://www.radioworld.co.uk/catalog....html?osCsid=0da2550fac3eadfff76aa94be8f12d4f 

Necessito de ajuda para instalar o software para  "watson weather station W-2001.
Não me enviaram o cd que diziam que faz parte do pacote da compra, não sei qual o programa, a mesma não sintoniza com o wireless/pen 
Obrigado


----------



## Gonzaylo (21 Mar 2012 às 16:14)

Gonzaylo disse:


> http://www.radioworld.co.uk/catalog....html?osCsid=0da2550fac3eadfff76aa94be8f12d4f
> 
> Necessito de ajuda para instalar o software para  "watson weather station W-2001.
> Não me enviaram o cd que diziam que faz parte do pacote da compra, não sei qual o programa, a mesma não sintoniza com o wireless/pen
> Obrigado




Obrigado  ao forum
Já está resolvido
Radioworld.co.uk  já enviou o cd


----------



## ct5iul (23 Mar 2012 às 18:46)

Gonzaylo disse:


> Obrigado  ao forum
> Já está resolvido
> Radioworld.co.uk  já enviou o cd



Boas 

Tenho uma parecida mas e da Hama e a Hama WDS-300 e trabalha com o Weather Forecast "Foreca".
http://www.hama.co.uk/portal/action*2598/articleId*28419407#Drivers
http://www.foreca.com/Portugal/Lisbon

Cumprimentos

​


----------

